
The Owosso Pulse: Michigan's 'Back to the Future' Autocycle - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/2020/09/08/owosso-pulse-michigans-back-future-autocycle/5621928002/
======
rmason
Owosso is a half hour away from where I live. I knew of the AutoCycle when it
was launched but had no idea that it lasted five years.

